# turbo kits for your v



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

im in the prosess of building a prototype turbo kit for the ser and spec-v 2.5 l this will be abudget kit for those on a tihgt budget the kit will contain these parts and dyno results will be posted along with quarter mile tmes as soon as kit is finished up about mid 2003 . 
turbo(garrett/t3/t4hybrid)
wastegate(tiel)
bov(turboxs)
boost controler(turboxs)
hard pipes (costom made)
down pipe(costom built)
turbo manifold(costom made)
fuel controler(greddy)
injectors(rs)
optional intercooler(alamo)
kit will be set up for lower boost settings in mind but is upgradeable to high boost standards for aditional cost for injectors wastegates ect.
please contact me with any questions or price 
kits can also come in a polished finish if interested


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Read your PM's


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

what kind of management will you use if higher boost is used? MDMA...........PM me man, let me tell you a little bit.

The greddy fuel computer, are you talking about the Emanage?

can you please detail all the parts used? price? What kind of power do you expect the engine to handle with stock internals? how much have you boosted the engine so far, and how much do you know about the engine?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

just to let you know, there are already turbo kits available for the spec V that have been tested and the producer knows the engine tolerances. he can be contacted at [email protected]


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Mike it's me Tattude. I have to use this name.

You believe someone has that name. Your I just forgot my pass word. I e-mailed him all those questions and more


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you talk to Travis much on B15 LJ? 

I'd like to know what this guy thinks of the internals before I make an observation of his knowledge of the engine......


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Just what I read on b15. With 1600 post in just a few months I'm pretty caught up on everthing on b15. Travis included.. This guy has not PM'ed me back yet. Well, see. If he is cheaper and has a legit shop what the hell. Plus, it's closer to us  No need for internals if he's keeping it under 250whp like he said. I bet we're looking at a turbo with intercooler that produces around 210-220whp...Not bad if it is real cheap


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, if it is really cheap, it shouldn't be too much harder to just get a manifold made and make a kit for my QG18DE....considering people are saying if we stick around 220whp we should be ok as well.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

True. 220 to the wheels and we're hauling ass...
Well, faster then we were gong


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

about 100whp faster than I'm going
lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

sorry havent been able to get online the last couple of days so far have got 8psi dynoed 230 hp at the tires with the setup i m working on now still trying to do more with my injecters and yes greddy emanage is the controller im talking about they say that the motor can only hold 250hp at the crank but i ve seen more than that go through my set up on an accident iwas useing a internal wastegate on the first turbo with a manual boost regulater and it came loose on one end letting the boost buildup to 16 psi on a dyno pass and didnt hurt any thing although i dont sugest going past 8psi with stock internals im also trying something new on the exhaust manifold with a collector to mount a turbo to your stock manifold so far no problems with mine and ive put almost 1200 miles on it so that cuts the cost down a little and the price is set to run at about 1600.00 $ when im done maybe lower depending on if i can get enough orders in to my parts suplier thats without intercooler with add 650$thanks for your replies and yes i am legit any questions email me or if you see me online im me [email protected] still not quite ready for sale yet wanna get about 2000 more miles on mine so i can sell you a truly reliable system so far so good


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Let us know...Money and products walk (you no the rest)
I'm very interested in one with a intercooler. But, I would like only 6 or 7psi. think you could swing that for me. Also, installation costs. I would drive up there and stay a few days with a friend or hotel. Is this possible.


----------

